# CMYK in Paint Shop Pro?



## mausklicker (14. August 2007)

Hallo,
ich weiß, dass meine Frage hier wahrscheinlich nicht so ganz richtig ist, hoffe aber dennoch auf jemanden, der mir weiterhelfen kann.
Ich habe eine Kundin, die mit Paint Shop Pro arbeitet, dieses Programm aber nicht besonders gut kennt. Ich kenne selber nur Photoshop, habe noch nie mit PSP gearbeitet. Soweit die - nicht zu ändernden - Rahmenbedingungen. Nun muss meine Kundin aus ihrer RGB-Datei in PSP eine CMYK-Datei erstellen (weil diese doch tatsächlich bei uns in der Zeitung gedruckt werden muss  ). Wir haben zusammen schon einige Zeit am Telefon verbracht und versucht, die Sache hinzukriegen, sind aber bislang an meiner Unkenntnis des Programms und der Unkenntnis der Kundin der Materie im Allgemeinen.
Lange Rede, kurzer Sinn: Kann mir hier jemand erklären, wie man in PSP (Version ?) RGB-Daten in CMYK umwandelt? Geht das überhaupt oder "kann" PSP nur RGB?
Vielen Dank schon mal!


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (14. August 2007)

Hallo,

Was sagt denn die PSP-Hilfe zum angegebenem Problem? ;-]



> Bei einer CMYK-Konvertierung ersetzt Paint Shop Pro die RGB-
> Farbwerte (Rot, Grün und Blau) Ihrer Monitordarstellung durch die in
> der Druckindustrie verwendeten CMYK-Farbwerte (Cyan, Magenta, Yellow,
> und Schwarz=Kontur). Wenn Sie die Option "CMYK-Trennung" des
> ...



//edith meint noch, dass der Thread lieber in die sonstigen Grafikprogramme verschoben werden sollte.


----------



## Beppone (15. August 2007)

Hallo Mausklicker,

ich halte es für unwahrscheinlich, dass die Paintshop-Pro-Benutzerin - offensichtlich Laie - die Separation nach aktuell gültigen Standards für den Zeitungsdruck korrekt vornehmen wird und per Softproof den reduzierten Farbumfang des Zeitungsdrucks an ihrem Monitor kontrollieren kann. Bei unbrauchbaren Separationseinstellungen (wie z.B. auch den Standardeinstellungen in Photoshop CS3) gibt das ein farbliches Desaster und entsprechend Ärger.

Zwar gibt es die erforderlichen Profile kostenlos (http://www.eci.org), der korrekte Einsatz erfordert aber sattelfestes Farbmanagement-Wissen.

Ich würde ihr raten, RGB-Daten an die Druckerei zu liefern und diese dort separieren zu lassen. Um ganz sicher zu gehen, sollte sie zur Freigabe einen Proof, der den Druck auf Zeitungspapier simuliert, bekommen.

Grüße, Bep


----------



## Beppone (15. August 2007)

Markus Kolletzky hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> Was sagt denn die PSP-Hilfe zum angegebenem Problem? ;-]
> 
> ...



Hi. Trauriger Hinweis. Diese "Hilfe" ist ja wohl - mit Verlaub - absolut für die Tonne 

Angefangen mit Übersetzungsfehlern - das "K" im CMYK soll für "Kontur" stehen oder der übliche Begriff "Farbauszüge" wird hier als CMYK-Trennung respektive Farbtrennung beschrieben - bis zu wertlosen Ratschlägen (es soll "für die Vorbereitung auf einen professionellen Druckvorgang besonders nützlich" sein, Farbbauszüge auszudrucken) wird hier versäumt, das Wesentliche zu erklären.

Im Wesentlichen geht es ja darum, dass sich der Farbumfang eines Anzeigegerätes vom Farbumfang der Ausgabebedingung (Zeitungsdruck) unterscheidet und welche Möglichkeiten es gibt, Farben von einem in den anderen Gamut zu projizieren.

Grüße


----------

